# Re-entry permit on tourist visa - please help



## Dominik101 (May 23, 2013)

It's very important question for me.
I'm now in Delhi on double entry, 6 month tourist visa.
This was my second entry.

I need to leave India for Europe for 10 days and come back.
Is it possible to get a re-entry permit from Delhi Immigration office, so I can come back without applying for a new visa?

I would really be grateful for anyone's help.
Thank you.

Dominik


----------



## spiderwebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello Dominik

With a letter of permission from the same place you applied for a tourist visa it should be possible. It involves some nominal fee like $70

Regards
Mayank


----------



## Dominik101 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot for reply.
At least some possibility.
But this would be difficult to obtain.

Anyway, I hope will not have this problem again,
Thanks and all best,
Dom


----------



## ramkmrt1 (Aug 7, 2013)

You first go now in Immigration office, they can help you about this matter.


----------

